# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Game day updates: Vikings beat Bills 33-30 in OT

## BooBoo

Was watching the News and this pops up... Vikings Win in OT...!!!

Seems with less than a Minute to go, the Bills had the ball at the Yard Line of the End Zone with the score at 27-23 Bills in the Lead...!!

Seems their Coach never watched the Dolphins when Shula was their Head Coach...!

Instead of staying in the End Zone and giving the Vikes a Safety they chose to leave the end zone and ended up losing the ball...! and the Game 33-30...  :Geez:

----------

donttread (11-13-2022)

----------


## donttread

> Was watching the News and this pops up... Vikings Win in OT...!!!
> 
> Seems with less than a Minute to go, the Bills had the ball at the Yard Line of the End Zone with the score at 27-23 Bills in the Lead...!!
> 
> Seems their Coach never watched the Dolphins when Shula was their Head Coach...!
> 
> Instead of staying in the End Zone and giving the Vikes a Safety they chose to leave the end zone and ended up losing the ball...! and the Game 33-30...


We watched it, but that was only the start of the fireworks. 
The bills came back and kicked a FG to send it to OT. 
Then Minnesota got a field goal on their first ot possession 
Buffalo drove the ball to the Vikings 20 and Allen threw an unpressued interception to end it.

There was tons of action those last few minutes from a monster catch by Jefferson of Minnesota to a Bills receiver not actually catching the ball he was credited with
It was crazy and sloppy

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022)

----------

